# Tournevis pour ouvrir trappe barettes de ram



## wagonr (26 Septembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde
J'ai mon powerbook depuis un mois, je viens de recevoir une barette de 512 Mo (Crucial), et la ca coince un peu ...
J ai un tout petit tournevis, j etais persuade que ca irait mais sans avoir teste. Et en fait il est un poil trop grand.
Du coup jsuis un peu coince. Je suis actuellement aux USA, j ai ete voir au WalMart mais je n ai rien trouve. Si quelqu un a une idee d ou je peux trouver le tournevis magique, ce serait genial !
Pour info, jsui ds un coin un peu perdu aux US donc les magasins d electronique ... Cependant, j ai un Apple Store pas trop trop loin, peut etre en vendent ils ?

Merci de votre aide !!


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2004)

tourne vis philips taille 0


----------



## wagonr (26 Septembre 2004)

ok thanx


----------



## TNK (26 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tourne vis philips taille 0



NON!!! 00, pas 0


----------



## wagonr (26 Septembre 2004)

bah de toutes facon jreviens de Home Depot, j ai achete un pack avec 1, 0, 00 et 000 dc ca devrait aller 
Merci


----------



## steph_uk (29 Septembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> NON!!! 00, pas 0



J'ai du faire avec un 0, par ce que pas de 00 en magasin.
Ca a tres bien marche, je n'ai pas abime les vils non plus. \o/


----------



## TNK (29 Septembre 2004)

steph_uk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du faire avec un 0, par ce que pas de 00 en magasin.
> Ca a tres bien marche, je n'ai pas abime les vils non plus. \o/


Chut 
Tu vas faire sauter ta garantie


----------



## vincmyl (29 Septembre 2004)

J'ai aussi acheté un philips, meme si il sert pas tous les jours :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> NON!!! 00, pas 0




sisi 0 , c'est ce qu'il y a dans la pack d'outillage apple


----------



## TNK (30 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sisi 0 , c'est ce qu'il y a dans la pack d'outillage apple


 Ben dis donc, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de démonte-pneu dans ce pack!  :hosto: 


Comme d'habitude  *RTFM* :rateau: extrait de PowerBook G4 15-inch Getting Started.pdf
* Using a Phillips size 00 screwdriver, unscrew the memory door and remove it from the  bottom of your computer.*

Ou bien consulte ta doc papier :bebe: 

Ou bien mesure la taille de la vis :casse:


----------



## steph_uk (30 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi acheté un philips, meme si il sert pas tous les jours :love:



Philips correspond au type de la vils, en l'occurence, cruciforme ici.
Apres la marque, c'est pas tres importants.
La ou j'ai achete les miens, ceux de marque philips etaient clairement de tres mauvaise qualitee compare aux autres, avec de tres gros default de fabrication pour certains.

\o/


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de démonte-pneu dans ce pack!  :hosto:




presque


----------



## vincmyl (30 Septembre 2004)

Pas terrible la photo quand meme....


----------



## JLDparis13 (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir

Juste une petite info , ayant acquis un  powerbook G4 et voulant rajouter de la RAM, je me suis procuré comme indiqué dans la notice un "Phillips" cruciforme 00 afin de dévisser les 4 vis de la trappe de RAM et bien il est trop gros donc soit il y a une erreur dans la notice soit cette marque n'est pas au norme    
Je vais voir pour acheter un 000 enfin si quelqu'un à la solution il est le bienvenu

Bye


----------



## vincmyl (28 Décembre 2004)

Ben je pense que tu n'as pas le choix :mouais:


----------



## TNK (28 Décembre 2004)

JLDparis13 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Juste une petite info , ayant acquis un powerbook G4 et voulant rajouter de la RAM, je me suis procuré comme indiqué dans la notice un "Phillips" cruciforme 00 afin de dévisser les 4 vis de la trappe de RAM et bien il est trop gros donc soit il y a une erreur dans la notice soit cette marque n'est pas au norme
> Je vais voir pour acheter un 000 enfin si quelqu'un à la solution il est le bienvenu
> ...


Heuhhhh, un 00 "normal" convient parfaitement.... n'aurais tu pas acheté un 0 remballé avec une étiquette 00, ça arrive souvent dans les grandes surfaces....


----------



## vincmyl (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'étais a Castorama


----------



## chupastar (28 Décembre 2004)

Pour mon iBook j'ai acheter une boite à 2¤ avec 11 petits outils dedans, cruciforme, plats, pointe etc... Philips ou pas je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas je n'ai eu aucun problème pour ouvrir le volet de la RAM.
Certes, c'est pas de bonne qualité mais la RAM je l'ai mise une bonne fois pour toute donc je m'en fout un peu...


----------



## JLDparis13 (29 Décembre 2004)

tout est résolu j'ai investit dans un 000 de la même marque acheté au BHV et hop ça fonctionne enfin voilà j'ai réussi   
A priori je pense plutôt à une erreur dans la notice du mac parce que le 00 c'est vraiment trop gros ou alors on risque de bousiller les vis 
bon bah pour l'instant je vais m'arrêter au dévissage de la trappe ram parce que c'est pas gagné pour le reste
merci à tous


----------

